# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ΠΟΛΥΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ CANON PIXMA MG2450

## pas2007

Πωλείται πολυμηχάνημα σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση παραλαβη από κερατσίνι.
Χαρακτηριστικά
Λειτουργίες: Εκτύπωση, αντιγραφή, σάρωση.
Τεχνολογία εκτύπωσης: εκτύπωση inkjet .
Ποιότητα εκτύπωσης (βέλτιστη): Βελτιστοποιημένη ανάλυση έως 4800 x 600 dpi.
Αριθμός δοχείων μελανιού: 2 (PG-545 (Black), CL-546 (Colour)).
Διαχείριση χαρτιού τυπική/εισόδου: δίσκος εισόδου 60 φύλλων.
Υποστηριζόμενα μεγέθη μέσων: A4, A5, B5, 10x15cm, 13x18cm, Envelopes (DL, COM10), Letter, Legal.
Υποστηριζόμενοι τύποι μέσων: Plain Paper, Envelopes, Photo Paper Plus Glossy II (PP-201), Photo Paper Glossy "Everyday Use" (GP-501).
Τύπος σάρωσης: Επίπεδος, CIS.
Ανάλυση σάρωσης: Έως 1.200 dpi 48 bit.
Ταχύτητα αντιγραφής (ασπρόμαυρη)/(έγχρωμη): Έως 2 αντίγραφα/λεπτό.
Τυπική συνδεσιμότητα: Hi-Speed USB 2.0
Διαστάσεις (Π x Β x Υ): 426 x 306 x 145mm.
Βάρος: 3,5kg.

Τιμή 20€

----------

